# German Emperor



## ChrisHBWB (Feb 12, 2010)

Good evening,

I am looking for any information about a ship called "German Emperor". Registered 1872 in London GRT 909 No. 62659. I wonder what happened on this ship 1884 when an ancestor of mine drowned.

Hope somebody can provide some details, I didn't get far through the Internet

Best regards,
Chris


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

No information of the incident you refer to - sorry. She is recorded as having been in a collision on 20-05-1889 1.5 nm outside the Goodwin Light Vessel.

Built in 1972 by the Pallion Yard of Short Brothers (Sunderland) for Messrs J. S. Barwick & Company. 909 GRT. Launched and completed in May 1872. Short's Yard No. 50.

Source : Mirimar


----------



## ChrisHBWB (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks eriskay!

Thankyou for the information. He was a mariner in Sunderland, I'll have to try to find crew lists..

Regards,
Chris


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Sunk in collision with s/s BERESFORD, 20 May 1889, 1½ miles outside of East Goodwin L.V., voy. Bilbao - Bo’ness, iron ore (9 lost) (from the Schell Register).


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

ChrisHBWB said:


> Thanks eriskay!
> 
> Thankyou for the information. He was a mariner in Sunderland, I'll have to try to find crew lists..
> 
> ...




Following the information from RIVERSEA, could it be that your ancestor was lost in the 1889 collision incident and that the 1884 you have should in fact read 1889 ? (Just a thought, as sometimes a '4' and a '9' can look alike depending on the quality of the original you are looking at.)


----------



## ChrisHBWB (Feb 12, 2010)

He drowned 15 Aug 1884, the collision was on 20 May 1889, so I'll stick with 1884, maybe he fell overboard or some other strange accident


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

*ChrisHBWB*



ChrisHBWB said:


> He drowned 15 Aug 1884, the collision was on 20 May 1889, so I'll stick with 1884, maybe he fell overboard or some other strange accident



Okay, Chris.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

chris
German Emperor official No 62659

The ships log & crew agreement (if survived ) should be in the MUN Newfoundland Canada for the year 1884 perhaps there will be some reference in the ships log 
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=62659
how to order
http://www.mun.ca/mha/about/orderagreements.php

Ray


----------



## ChrisHBWB (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks All,

I now have the MUN records, and I was correct. He did accidently fall overboard while performing his duties.

Was my gr-gr-grandfather, 45 year old, how sad.....

Regards,
Chris


----------



## sdomann (Nov 6, 2011)

ChrisHBWB said:


> Thanks All,
> 
> I now have the MUN records, and I was correct. He did accidently fall overboard while performing his duties.
> 
> ...


Hey Chris,

Just wondering if your relative on the German Emperor was William Herring?

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## sandybean (Feb 16, 2012)

i also know of someone who was on there that day in 1889. small world.


----------

